# Circuito para interpretar señal de una sonda WideBand



## gacel18t (Jul 17, 2009)

buen día gente, hace rato que vengo buscando un circuito para interpretar la señal 0-5v que entrega una sonda wideband y mostrarla en un lcd o 7seg la relacion aire/combustible. 
alguien me podrá dar una mano?

salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 17, 2009)

He buscado en Google pero no acabo de entender que es una sonda WideBand. Que es ?. Saludos.


----------



## gacel18t (Jul 17, 2009)

gracias por contestar, es una sonda lambda de rango ancho, es decir mucho mas precisa, en vez de tirar una salida 0-1v logaritmica como las EGO que vienen en la mayoria de los autos inyeccion, ésta tira 0-5v lineal para saber exactamente la relacion aire combustible.

la idea del circuito que tengo en la cabeza, es usar un pic (se poco y nada) para leer 0-5v y machear con una tabla de airecombustible para mostrarlo en un display o 7segmentos.

http://www.zeitronix.com/Products/zt2/V_AFR.jpg
en esa tablita se ve que 2v es aproximadamente 13.6 : 1 (relacion aire combustible, en este caso mezcla rica)

un link que venden esto en usa:
http://www.techedge.com.au/vehicle/wbo2/


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Pero si no sabes sobre PICs no te metas por ahi. Sabes programar una computadora ?. Por aca se ve mas factible y simple y solo necesitarias unos pocos componentes como un ADC (ADC0809 o similar). Salu2.


----------



## albermillan69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Eso es facil!! solo tienes q saber programar!! comienza a buscar informacion sbre q tipo de electronica quieres usar!!! lo mas facil es un pic!!


----------



## Beamspot (Feb 22, 2010)

Sólo un pequeño detallito que a mí se me escapa. Este tipo de sondas suelen ser de 'alta impedancia'. Donde alta se sustituye por más de 10 Megaohms. Sensar esto suele ser de todo menos sencillo. Y en los links que has pasado no aparece por ningún lado la impedancia ni la conexión de la misma.

Igual es que esta sonda ya lleva incluido el adaptador de impedancias con amplificación y adaptación de niveles/escala incluida, pero dicho dato me cuesta de encontrar.

Si es el último caso, la lectura es prácticamente un ejemplo de libro.


----------



## albermillan69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pero no le veo donde esta lo dificil??? si ya el arroja un valor de 0 a 5v indicando la mezcla!!

Desde mi punto de vista solo hay q sensar y procesarla para mostrarla en una lcd como quiere gacel18t !!!

Cual es el problema como tal q tienes beamspot???


----------



## Beamspot (Feb 22, 2010)

O mucho me falla la memoria, o la mayoría de microcontroladores tienen limitada la entrada analógica a señales de hasta 10K de impedancia, donde para impedancias pequeñas la tensión no cambia, pero para impedancias mayores, se crea una especie de 'divisor de tensión'.

Recordemos todos el teorema de máxima transmisión de potencia. Las sondas lambda funcionan por un principio de generación de carga eléctrica por causas electroquímicas. Esta generación de carga es muy baja, y el hecho de medirla significa que una parte de esta carga debe ser transferida al condensador pequeño de 'hold' en la entrada del ADC. Pero como esta carga es tan pequeña, la tensión en el condensador es muy reducida. Eso es lo que significa 'alta impedancia': que puede circular una corriente muy pequeña.

Por eso, se deben usar amplificadores de alta impedancia de entrada, y el ubicuo 741 no es lo suficientemente bueno para hacer esto. Incluso la literatura técnica de sensores y acondicionadores de señal pone a las sondas lambda como ejemplo de sensores de alta impedancia que requieren hasta placas de alta impedancia (teflón!!) y circuitos con valores de varios MegaOhmios, con ruido reducido. Algo muy parecido a los sensores piezoeléctricos.

Por otro lado, lo que parece (sigo sin tenerlo nada claro) es que esta señal de 0 a 5V ya viene acondicionada por un módulo externo, es decir, que el sensor propiamente dicho va conectado a un módulo, y es este el que se encarga de amplificar y generar la tensión de 0 a 5V, adaptando impedancias, etc. Módulo que se debe conectar (yo no he encontrado el conector ni su patillaje por ningún lado), alimentar, etc.

Si estoy en lo cierto en este último apartado, entonces la interfaz es sencilla (dada la suficiente información), pero aumenta el precio (ya no es sólo una sonda), los componentes a poner, hace falta una alimentación externa, etc. Probablemente haga falta también calibrar. Pero aún así, no me queda nada claro (quizás porque soy un poco corto de entendederas).


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

La sonda lambda no sensa aire/combustible, sino CO2 contra oxigeno. Bueno depende de donde se mire.. La mezcla de aire se mide con un sensor de masa de aire generalmente es un pelo (resistencia) que se calienta.

Con un scanner de diagnostico puede leer desde la ECU ese valor ya que desde el catalizador le manda esa referencia para que reajuste la mezcla. Algunos sistemas utilizan dos sondas una a la entrada con esta referencia a la ECU y la segunda para chequear si el catalizador hizo lo que tenia que hacer..


----------



## lm324 (Feb 22, 2010)

aqui esta o circuito:

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/gallery/article.html?a=111598&i=15

e o circuito impresso

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/gallery/article.html?a=111676&i=3

Boa Sorte.


----------



## albermillan69 (Feb 22, 2010)

lm324 dijo:


> aqui esta o circuito:
> 
> http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/gallery/article.html?a=111598&i=15
> 
> ...


 

eso es para q?? para adaptar el sensor al ´pic o el circuito con todo listo???


----------



## albermillan69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola Gacel18t:

Como estan todos por aca??

Mi pregunta es: pudieron resolver el problema con el wideband??


----------

